# HEAVENLY - Tahoe



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Has anyone ridden there recently? Im headed out for about a week in a few days...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

*Heavenly Tahoe*

I haven't been there yet but I myself will be planning a trip there soon. I found some great information about the resort on this site North Lake Tahoe Skiing and Snowboarding the whole site has a lot of information about the area, so it is great for lodging, dining, and map information. It is really helping me with itinerary planning. There is also a lot of great information at Heavenly Ski Resort next to Lake Tahoe Embassy Suites Hotels - The Embassy Tahoe site. Hope this helps. When you get back fill me in with any advice you have for the area.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

JM023 said:


> Has anyone ridden there recently? Im headed out for about a week in a few days...


Ummm 4 Ft of snow in the past week. MMMM 15 Ft in the past Month. Yeah, it seems to be insane!!!!


Some of the Best U.S. snow!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

if your talkin bout ridin heavnly.. good luck. it tends to get icy and its always cramed with ppl... aka tourists... if anything i would recommend sierra or kirkwood (if your staying down at the south end). kirkwood gets the best pow and sierra has the best park... and both mountains dont get that many ppl....it just snowed a shit load this past week and im headed to kirkwood this friday its gonna be INSANE!


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

the wood or sierra is the only place to ride
take the free shuttle if you are staying around stateline
sierra for the trees
wood for the big bowls


----------



## dmoss (Jan 23, 2008)

I was at Heavenly last January over MLK weekend...

Stayed at Harveys which sucks as a hotel and a casino, but it was 5 minutes from the gondola...

As for the mountain, spent the entire time in the glades/woods...saw very few people outside our group and had pretty much untouched powder for the entire time 


The trails themselves definitely were iced over by midday, but was not nearly as unpleasant as VT or NH skiing...speaking of which...

...and just to blow off some steam for a minute...was boarding at Sunapee this past weekend - powder in places but the intermediate slopes were sheets of ice with scattered pebbles...a small rock put a nice ding in the fiberglass layer on my top sheet...board is only three weeks old...I hate this "three inches" of powder bull - I want three feet...then again, chicks dig scars...


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Chicks do digg scars


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

*Heavenly*



snwbunnie85 said:


> if your talkin bout ridin heavnly.. good luck. it tends to get icy and its always cramed with ppl... aka tourists... if anything i would recommend sierra or kirkwood (if your staying down at the south end). kirkwood gets the best pow and sierra has the best park... and both mountains dont get that many ppl....it just snowed a shit load this past week and im headed to kirkwood this friday its gonna be INSANE!


Agree with all of this. Heavenly can get extremely crowded. I like both Sierra and (especially Kirkwood) better. Both are less crowded. Kirkwood especially has some nice runs, and great snow. If you go to Heavenly, I like the Nevada side a bit better (near the gondola).


----------

